# نانو شيلد و تقرير التركيب لسيارتي امبالا 2014



## نانو شيلد (11 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

هذه تجربة لاحد عملاء شركة نانو شيلد في احد المنتديات بعنوان

نانو شيلد و تقرير التركيب لسيارتي امبالا 2014




عاشق امبالا2014 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يالله حي الربع
> 
> ...






http://www.nanoshield-usa.com

الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0560044234 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل










الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل




































​


----------



## نانو شيلد (11 يناير 2015)

*رد: نانو شيلد و تقرير التركيب لسيارتي امبالا 2014*


السلام عليكم

هذا تعليق على الموضوع اخر على الموضوع من الاخ هنري 111

نانو شيلد و تقرير التركيب لسيارتي امبالا 2014 



هنري 111 قال:


> اسعد الله وقتكم يا شباب
> 
> الحقيقه انا باكد على كلام الاخ صاحب الموضوع
> 
> ...





الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول

جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 


خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل







الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل










الفرع الثالث :
الاحساء - المبرز - حي الراشدية شارع المدينة مقابل مستودع بن زقر
جوال: 0567904040 / 0547777929









www.nanoshield-usa.com






































​


----------



## بدر عساكرة (24 أغسطس 2015)

*رد: نانو شيلد و تقرير التركيب لسيارتي امبالا 2014*

رااااااااااائع تقرير راااااااااائع


----------

